# New Arrival: Chaika



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

It arrived while I was away but I've only picked it up yesterday from the post office. Don't know a great deal about it except it is a Chaika 17 jewels from the 80's.

A day after it's gaining a couple of seconds, something I always find amazing on this old Russian watches that which probably never saw a much service.

Came with a folded link chain which I replaced by a leather strap. With kind of cushion-shape cases I always find that bracelets tone-down the case shape. Apart from this, the dial is sparkly!!

Not the greatest photos but here goes.

This is a seller's photo, I forgot to take one of the watch with the original (?) bracelet.










And now on leather:


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

That's really good, nice little pick-up!

You did right in changing to that strap, total improvement.

Strangely, reminds me slightly of the Seiko Navigator Timer. Might just be being odd tho.

Howie


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

howie77 said:


> Strangely, reminds me slightly of the Seiko Navigator Timer. Might just be being odd tho.


I can see why it reminds you of it, it's the case shape. Even stranger than that, when I saw it for the first time, I made a strange association with the Omega dynamic and that other Omega with a sparkling dial (can't remember what is called).

But anyway, not being flashy, it catches your eye with several details and you do find yourself looking twice at it.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Nice one Kutusov,

I've been eyeing one or two similar on a well known online auction site... I'm tempted... But then again I've got plenty of other watches I don't wear enough! (Just not like this one though.)

Don't think the dials were had disco glitter though - just blue or deep red.

Looks good.

Have you had the back off yet? What's in it?

D


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> Have you had the back off yet? What's in it?
> 
> D


Nha, feeling to lazy 

So you think the dial isn't original? I saw a lot of other ones like it on evilbay, difference being the others didn't had the blue hands...


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

:afro: Disco-tastic mate - get out the white suit & boogie!


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> > Have you had the back off yet? What's in it?
> ...


No - I'm not suggesting the dial's not original. Just unusually nice


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Fine watch, with a good presence on your wrist, too. k:

How much large is it?

It should have a 2609H inside.

I think that your "side" thoughts have been affected also by the other famous Chaika, the Stadium model B)


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

That's very nice, I've not looked at the Chaika's in a while, always felt they were just "too" small! I'd have to think again I reckon! :yes:


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> Fine watch, with a good presence on your wrist, too. k:
> 
> How much large is it?
> 
> ...


The following lot number may interest people looking at this, but check out the postage cost first







before bidding.

160469853023


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

definately original dial, I have one very similar, it's more than likely a 2609H movement inside.


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

citizenhell said:


> The following lot number may interest people looking at this, but check out the postage cost first
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder why anybody has painted the hands in red... :duh:


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> > The following lot number may interest people looking at this, but check out the postage cost first
> ...


Look like gold hands with red inserts to me ( at least on my monitor)?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> How much large is it?
> 
> It should have a 2609H inside.
> 
> I think that your "side" thoughts have been affected also by the other famous Chaika, the Stadium model B)


It's about 38mm (without crown) by 43 (including lugs)... And I have a incoming Stadium but not a Chaika, it's a Poljot. It's already in the country by seized by customs... :sadwalk: My fault really, I asked the seller to combine an order of 3 watches, should have asked him to ship them separately... :wallbash:



mel said:


> That's very nice, I've not looked at the Chaika's in a while, always felt they were just "too" small! I'd have to think again I reckon! :yes:


They usually are Mel, probably because of the "Ladies watch Gen" of Chaika. This one isn't big but it's not small either.



citizenhell said:


> The following lot number may interest people looking at this, but check out the postage cost first
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :shocking: :rofl: You could ship a car with that amount of money!


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

...and here's what under the bonnet.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

:shocking: :rofl: You could ship a car with that amount of money!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mel said:


> I can remember those - and Moskvizh - and Ziv - and Lada - and the Lada's were the best of 'em :bad:


I have a friend who had two Lada Niva. Those things were tough like a tank, all mechanical feeling and none of these electronic rubbish you have on the new 4x4s. You could crush into a tree and fell off a mountain and the car would keep on going. Would go everywhere a LR Defender would...

...problem was the quality of the steel on the bodywork. He lived right by the ocean and the cars would stay on the street. Mind you that Porto is a very humid city. Well, the bodywork rotted away within 3 years in both Nivas! And I don't mean small rust spots, I mean big holes all the way through!!

He sorted that out by buying a Fiat Panda 4x4... lasted 3 and half years that one did :rofl:


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Very Nice.I also look forward to seeing the Poljot Stadium.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Russ Cook said:


> Very Nice.I also look forward to seeing the Poljot Stadium.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Russ.


So am I! Been looking at the tax formula and I think the side-effect of seeing the Poljot in my wrist is I that won't be able to sit down for a week or so...


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

I love it,

The combined look of the case/bezel and crystal,

remind me of the front of a cosmonauts space suit helmet,

(notice i put "space suit" between cosmonauts and helmet :acute

very nice indeed and not something iv'e seen before.


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Both absolutely gorgeous - must admit I'm becoming more and more drawn towards the 'unusual' watches, the ones that stand out in the crowd. Now just got to find out how to track them down


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

sparky the cat said:


> Both absolutely gorgeous - must admit I'm becoming more and more drawn towards the 'unusual' watches, the ones that stand out in the crowd. Now just got to find out how to track them down


That's easy, I'll give a step by step on that:

1: Leave work on Friday and curse the World.

2: Buy a bottle of Bushmills on the way home.

3: Once you get there, kick the cat and through you current GF out of the house. It's bad enough that the cat does nothing all day.

4: Arrange your agenda so all the dirty dishes and laundry will be dealt with Sunday night. Maybe you'll have a new GF by then...

5: (and this is the important part) Drink the whole bottle with confidence, you know you won't be feeling like having lunch with your parents the next day anyway...

6: Sit in front of the computer and open ebay.

7: It's all a blur from then on

That's it! You have no idea of the amount of bizarre things that will be getting to your house the next weeks! And trust me, some of them are nice, just like this watch!


----------

